# General > The Literature Network >  Porn adds

## Isagel

Hello admin,

on the site there are some adds, around the area where you log in. Some of them are commercials for "hot dates with sexy black singels" There are also some invitations to porn sites among Donnes poetry. I´m not really sure what Donnes opionion would be, but I´m not really sure if they are supposed to be there? / Isagel

----------


## Admin

Do you know how to take screenshots?

----------


## Isagel

No. Sorry.

----------


## Admin

Well I just went and hit refresh 50 times or so and didn't see any.

Its possible that you have software on your PC rewriting this site's advertisements (spyware).

Its also possible an advertiser tried to sneak in a too-risque ad into an ad-network.

If you see it again, you can hit shift PrintScreen (just to the left of scroll lock above the arrow keys on most keyboards). Then open an image editing program, or just MS Word, and hit ctrl-v (paste).

Also if you just moused over the ad and told me the domain that it pointed to (fastclick.com, casale.com, etc) that'd help as well.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Hello admin,
> 
> on the site there are some adds, around the area where you log in. Some of them are commercials for "hot dates with sexy black singels" There are also some invitations to porn sites among Donnes poetry. I´m not really sure what Donnes opionion would be, but I´m not really sure if they are supposed to be there? / Isagel


In point of fact sex is something we need not be very allergic to, for it is integral to life and love springs from this. Then if any poet takes it as stuff in their poems there is nothing to be taken aback by this subject at all.

----------


## Trystan

I've seen some of these - they don't look like links to pornographic sites.

----------


## Logos

Well, even if they were remotely "porn", things have changed a little since 2005 when Isagel first posted this thread  :FRlol:

----------


## crisaor



----------

